# Crocheting, one of my many other hobbies!



## Stakie (Aug 8, 2013)

So, I figured I would post a little about the project I have been doing as of late. Other than trying out new soap recipes that is! Well, it's crocheting. I am not very good at it, though I have been trying to teach myself for about a year.

Here is my box of finished and unfinished white headbands.


----------



## Savvynurse (Aug 8, 2013)

I was crocheting back in the 90s.... My hands tell me about it all the time now lol. It's a very fun md relaxing hobby.. I always like to watch them
"Grow"


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Stakie (Aug 8, 2013)

I get fiddley fingers. So I always want to be doing something. Usually I do it while watching a show or something.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 9, 2013)

Crocheted head bands are very comfortable to wear, I love them.I need to crochet or knit when I watch tv too..


----------



## roseb (Aug 9, 2013)

I also knit and crochet.  I do prefer to knit though.  I also do it while watching TV.   For Xmas I'm giving my prayer shawl group crocheted bath puffs with a bar of my soap.  If you want the pattern IM me.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 9, 2013)

I can barely do the headbands honestly. Doing them is like practice for whenever I want to try a bigger project. Which won't be for awhile.

I don't know how to knit, but perhaps after I master crocheting.


----------



## biarine (Apr 28, 2015)

Mine too and very therapeutic.


----------



## Susie (Apr 28, 2015)

Gorgeous work!! 

But you know this thread is about 18 months old, right?  Not sure some of those folks are still here.


----------



## biarine (Apr 28, 2015)

Really? I don't know that already 18 months old


----------



## lizard1232 (Apr 29, 2015)

Psh. They don't need to still be around. I think your work is lovely, Biarine. I also enjoy knitting and crocheting. I took a long hiatus from both, but recently joined an interesting group in my area and we're started working on a cable scarf. The group  president wrote the pattern herself and was kind enough to share it. When I make some more progress on it this weekend I will post some pictures.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey I crochet too! Been crocheting for 15 years and find it very relaxing. Here is my blog that shows a lot of what I've crocheted over the years. I haven't kept up with my blog in a long time though.

http://www.webring.org/l/rd?ring=crochetaholics;id=39;url=http://lov2crochet.blogspot.com/


----------



## biarine (Apr 29, 2015)

lizard1232 said:


> Psh. They don't need to still be around. I think your work is lovely, Biarine. I also enjoy knitting and crocheting. I took a long hiatus from both, but recently joined an interesting group in my area and we're started working on a cable scarf. The group  president wrote the pattern herself and was kind enough to share it. When I make some more progress on it this weekend I will post some pictures.




Wow that's interesting I love different types of crafting


----------

